# Russet Wolf



## russetwolf13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Name: Russet Wolf
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Some sorta wolf
Height: 5â€™8
Weight: 148 pounds

Appearance: Average build, with little to no excess body fat. Well defined, but lacking in muscle mass. Could really be anyone on the street.
- Hair and fur: Hair is dark reddish brown, fur is a lighter.
- Markings: Fur darkens on forearms and back
- Eye color: blue/green (alternates of itâ€™s own volition)
- Other features:  none
Behavior and Personality: High strung when not overtly depressed. He uses silliness and false happiness to hide crushing personality flaws. Desires the approval of everyone he meets, and his masochistic sense of self sacrifice often shows through in his subservience. Cultivates a love of metal as a mental stimulant and anti-depressant. Hates most people off hand as a self defense mechanism. Extremely fragile on a basic emotional level. Handle with care.

Skills: Knows the basic tenants of taijutsu, and is actually somewhat good with a sword (lotta use that is). Physically heâ€™s on the higher end of average. Does not fear the dark. A good actor. Capable of getting a faith healer to question the existence of god. Powered by absolute rage, Russet cannot stop fighting.
Weaknesses: Needy, possessive, often feels betrayed for no reason, self loathing, loneliness, insecure, anti-social, lacking in empathy for the suffering of others, narcissistic,  slow, lazy, hateful, terrible memory, disgusting social habits, overly talkative, fears silence, fears his father, loathes most foods, no fashion sense, spineless, has difficulty concealing the truth, critical of others,  cannot talk to women as equals, loves raw meat, and suffers from debilitating stress migraines that can result in hours of whimpering sickness.

Likes: Metal, Hard Rock, old cars, acting, motorcycles, singing, idle speculation, video games, tarantulas, and dogs.
Dislikes: Father, Mother, homeless people, cats, rabbits, new cars, tuners, advertisements, Wal-Mart, McDonalds, Burger King, Taco Bell, fat people, FAT PEOPLE, remorse, regret, people he hasnâ€™t met, small children, ducks, people who want to sacrifice personal freedoms for safety, shirts with advertisements on them, tennis shoes, itching, when he second guesses himself (all the time), shields, bad actors, automatic transmissions, Father, Mother, Father, Mother, FAT PEOPLE, and most of all, himself.

History: His parents spilt when he was around three.  They moved when he was young due to Mexicans taking over the neighborhood. After that they moved once about every two years to entirely new districts within the same city, ensuring he lost all friends he even attempted to make. After the third move, he simply ceased to make friends, and settled on reading. He attempted to be a good and loyal son for most of this time, and flatly refused to complain about a single thing. 
  During his elementary school years, several children convinced their parents that Russet had threatened to bring a gun to school. This was an outright fabrication, but the school suspended him anyway. This caused him to split further from his peers, and view them with outright disdain. If not for the reasonable thinking of the principle, it was likely he would have been expelled though. This leads Russet to trust only those who are older than himself.
  Later,  in a blind rage,he smashed a hole in the wall, and at 14 was deemed unmanageable by his mother. Being sent to live with his father in a van, he lived once more on the move, but only within the same city. They moved from apartment to apartment, changing schools and eventually doing a stint in a school for special need children which his father enrolled him in at the suggestion of a counselor. Russet has had a disdain for counselors and schools in general due to this.
  During high school he was designated the kid most likely to bring a gun, as well as weirdest/craziest kid. He became infamous among the school populace for wild stories, and an overbearing personality. He would talk about anything for hours on end to no one in particular, and loudly enough that everyone was forced to listen.
  He was a C student at best, but got along very well with many of his teachers. This was not true during his final year of drama class. A student teacher found a dislike for his non-existent work ethic, and tendency to read during her speeches. Of course Russet simply could not trust a teacher still in her twenties. And in fact the whole class came to find him less than capable.
  That is until the teacher arranged to simulate a casting call. Having next to nothing on his mock resume, and having only memorized one of the three required monologues, he engaged in the mock casting call, and floored everyone. Having years  of isolation and pent up emotion had given Russet uncanny control over his psychological state.
  His characters subtle profession of love was simply an accurate funneling of his own desires. The monologue was absolutely perfect, and no one in that class ever questioned his acting ability again. He â€œreceived the call backâ€.
  A year later he was kicked out of his fatherâ€™s home, meaning he had been rejected by both parents on separate occasions, mostly for the same reasons. Despite his lack of rebellious thought and/or action, he was deemed uncontrollable, and in need of discipline. He was forced to live with his mother again, who was in turn living with her mother. Later, while visiting his father on Christmas, he was kicked out a second time. This occurred at 11 oâ€™clock, while it was snowing, on Christmas day. He was forced to return to his grandmotherâ€™s, several miles away.
  Fortunately, an old fashioned Christmas miracle occurred, when a young woman and her friend, the only people on the road, gave him a lift. This actually returned some of his faith in people, and encouraged him to more actively interact with people his own age, and at least feign normality.

  This same event lead him to damn his parents for as long as he could manage. Forever being a long time, longer than he would be alive. And he resolved to stop at nothing less than absolute success, so that he might stand upon a pedestal, and yell to the world his hatred for these things that spawned something g such as him.



Clothing/Personal Style: Trench coats and boots, Russet tends  to like functionality over appearance.
Picture: http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b222/Thor_Art/russetwerename.png

Goal: To die with his name on everyoneâ€™s lips.
Profession: Actor
Personal quote: â€œIf I die now, they win.â€
Theme song: "Until The End"-Breaking Benjamin
Birthdate: August 31, 1989
Star sign: Virgo

Favorite food: Pasta salads and raw meat
Favorite drink: Sake
Favorite location: Seattle Washington
Favorite weather: Rainy
Favorite color: Green

Least liked food: Anything fast
Least liked drink: Diet <insert soda name>
Least liked location: Ogden Utah
Least liked weather: Sunny days

Favorite person: Any friend
Least liked person: Father
Friends: None can be truly trusted
Relations: Too many
Enemies: Too many
Significant other: No chance in hell
Orientation: Straight




------------
Man, that's a little long. 
I decided I would try to make a character that, while visually nothing special, had an in depth back story that would define his personality.


Think it works?


----------

